# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Rosa Aguilar presenta el proyecto de la presa de Alcolea (Huelva) cuya inversión total alcanza los 73,6 millones de euros

## sergi1907

La Ministra de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), Rosa Aguilar, presentó el pasado viernes en Gibraleón (Huelva), el proyecto de las obras de la presa del Alcolea cuya inversión total alcanza los 73,6 millones de euros.

La presa de Alcolea, con una capacidad de 246 hectómetros cúbicos, contribuirá a la laminación de avenidas del río Odiel y a regular su caudal para un mejor aprovechamiento, atendiendo las demandas existentes y nuevas necesidades que surjan en la zona oriental de la provincia de Huelva.

En ese sentido, liberará recursos procedentes del río Chanza y permitirá atender nuevas demandas de abastecimiento a poblaciones, uso industrial y supondrá un aumento en la garantía de dotación de los riegos.

Los recursos hídricos regulados por el embalse contribuirán con un volumen adicional de 135 hectómetros cúbicos anuales al sistema hidráulico Andévalo-Chanza-Piedras-Alcolea.

Para la financiación y explotación de estas obras, la Sociedad Estatal Aguas de las Cuencas del Sur (en su momento Hidroguadiana) y la Agencia Andaluza del Agua formalizaron un Convenio de Colaboración, el día 18 de mayo de 2007.

Mediante dicho acuerdo se estableció que la presa de Alcolea sea financiada en un 50% con cargo a los recursos propios de Acuasur y que el otro 50% sea aportado por la Agencia Andaluza del Agua -en un plazo de 25 años- según acuerdo del Consejo de Gobierno de la Junta de Andalucía, de 4 de marzo de 2008.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20338

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias por la información Sergi, no tenía ni idea de este nuevo embalse, y por lo leído 246 hm3 no es pequeño  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buena noticia  :Smile:  , a ver cuando hay noticias sobre el de San Calixto, lo tendria casi a las puertas de casa  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha dado luz verde a la construcción de la presa de Alcolea y el canal de Trigueros, un proyecto en el que el Gobierno central y la Junta de Andalucía invertirán 152 millones de euros. La presa tendrá una capacidad de 250 hectómetros cúbicos y ocupará 1.500 hectáreas de los términos de Gibraleón, Beas, Trigueros, Calañas, Alosno, Castillejos y Valverde aunque el núcleo del embalse se situará entre los brazos del Odiel y el Oraque .

La ubicación de la presa y la recogida de las escorrentías ha llevado a la comunidad científica y a las agrupaciones ecologistas ha advertir en más de una ocasión que las aguas de la presa, que se utilizarán para el regadío y el consumo domiciliario, se cargarán durante su recorrido con metales pesados procedentes de decenas de explotaciones mineras ubicadas río arriba del Oraque. El agua no será apta para el riego agrícola y el consumo humano.

El Fondo Mundial para la Naturaleza (WWF) recuerda que la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental (DIA) de la infraestructura hidráulica se emitió hace más de diez años y advierte que "el estudio de impacto está jalonado de indefiniciones, ya que basan la viabilidad del proyecto en la hipótesis de que la situación (de contaminación de las aguas por metales pesados) mejoraría en el futuro con la reducción de la actividad minera y el efecto de dilución de las lluvias y riadas, algo que a día de hoy no ha ocurrido". Es más, existen proyectos de reapertura de minas en la comarca bañada por el Odiel.

Felipe Fuentesalz, de WWF, subraya que según "la última modificación de la Ley de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental de 2010, para que la DIA no caduque y el proyecto pueda iniciarse, el MARM debería emitir un nuevo informe favorable que certifique que las condiciones no han cambiado y la DIA sigue vigente". Pero, insiste WWF, "este informe no se ha realizado y la Administración comenzará a tramitar las expropiaciones de los terrenos necesarios para la obra".

Las comunidades de regantes que asistieron al acto presidido por la ministra Rosa Aguilar llevan años reclamando la obra pero también exigen un líquido de calidad y a día de hoy el PH del caudal muestra, según los estudios realizados, un pH muy bajo, con una acidez similar al vinagre, y presentan elevadas cargas de metales pesados como cadmio, cinc, cobre, cromo, mercurio, níquel y plomo. Estos datos se pueden contrastar con las estaciones de control que tiene la Agencia Andaluza del Agua.

La conclusión a la que llega WWF es clara: de realizarse el embalse de Alcolea, su agua sería inviable para riego, a no ser que se le diera un costoso tratamiento previo.

La advertencia sobre la peligrosidad del caudal no se encuentra solo en las filas ecologistas.

Un equipo de la Universidad de Huelva, del departamento de Geodinámica de Ciencias Experimentales, formado por M. Olías, J.M. Nieto, L. Galván, A.M. Sarmiento y C.R. Cánovas, apunta que "la mayor parte de la red fluvial del Odiel está intensamente contaminada por drenajes ácidos procedentes de las numerosas minas que explotan los yacimientos de sulfuros de la Faja Pirítica. Cerca de su desembocadura (Gibraleón) el pH del Odiel es próximo a 3,60, con elevadas concentraciones de metales disueltos". El mismo trabajo certifica que "la cantidad de metales tóxicos transportados por el río al cabo del año es enorme: 4.500 toneladas".

El trabajo subraya que Alcolea "se localiza en la confluencia de los ríos Oraque y Odiel, ambos fuertemente contaminados por drenaje ácido de mina, por lo que existen serias dudas sobre la calidad final del agua del embalse".

Para sustentar su estudio, el equipo partió de muestreos realizados en los ríos y arroyos de la cuenca entre los años 2003, 2005 y 2007 (todas las minas paradas), zonas de Sotiel, Oraque y Meca y la desembocadura en Gibraleón, embalse del Sancho y Olivargas, junto a otros pequeños pantanos no afectados por drenaje ácido de mina (embalses del Odiel, Asturianos, Riscoso, Calabazar y Campanario).

Los resultados que subraya el trabajo son claros: "La calidad del agua es pésima en todos ellos, aunque las condiciones más extremas son las del Odiel en Sotiel. Los niveles del río Meca y el Oraque son parecidos". "El río Meca está regulado por el embalse del Sancho, con elevadas concentraciones de tóxicos. Las aguas que llegarían a Alcolea presentan peores condiciones que las del Sancho, lo que induce a pensar que también tendría aguas ácidas y elevadas concentraciones de metales tóxicos", recalca el equipo de la UHU.

El trabajo mantiene que "Alcolea recibiría un elevado caudal de ácidos procedentes de las minas de Riotinto, Tharsis y Lomero-Poyatos, que son las que producen una mayor carga de contaminantes, además de otras muchas, como Sotiel, Concepción, Poderosa, Esperanza, Buitrón, Torerera, San Telmo y La Zarza2. Y algunas de ellas han levantado el interés de grupos mineros que proyecta su reapertura (Lomero, San Telmo o La Zarza), lo que añadiría aun más cargas y riesgos al cauce de Alcolea.

Las conclusiones del trabajo universitario no pueden ser más rotundas: "De las estimaciones realizadas resulta que la calidad del agua de Alcolea será peor que la del Embalse del Sancho (prohibido para riego y consumo humano). Esta agua no podría ser utilizada directamente en la agricultura ni para ningún otro fin".

Y sobre la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental utilizada para dar luz verde al proyecto y a las expropiaciones, la UHU sostiene en su informe que "parte (la DIA) de asunciones no contrastadas. Aunque es cierto que en el embalse se produce un proceso de dilución por avenidas, la calidad final dependerá en cada caso de la cantidad de aportes ácidos en relación a los volúmenes de agua no afectados".

El análisis científico añade una reflexión y un consejo a las autoridades que subraya que 'desgraciadamente en España tenemos múltiples ejemplos de grandes obras hidráulicas ejecutadas que luego han resultado inservibles. Teniendo en cuenta la gran inversión prevista para la construcción de la presa y los posibles impactos que causaría, son necesarios estudios más profundos y rigurosos sobre la calidad final del agua antes de iniciar la ejecución de la obra'.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=20390

----------


## REEGE

*WWF exige revisión de la declaración de impacto ambiental de presa de Alcolea.* 
Huelva, 15 jun (EFE).- La organización ecologista WWF ha exigido al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) que revise la declaración favorable de impacto ambiental (DIA) que se emitió en 2001 para la presa de Alcolea en Huelva.

En declaraciones a Efe, Felipe Fuentelsaz, responsable del proyecto Doñana de WWF, ha apuntado que la DIA está caducada, ya que, según la última modificación de la Ley de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental de 2010, para que no caduque y el proyecto pueda iniciarse, el MARM debería emitir un nuevo informe favorable que certifique que las condiciones no han cambiado.

Tras la presentación ayer, por parte del consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Juan Díaz Trillo, del Plan Hidrológico del Tinto-Odiel-Piedras, en cuyo presupuesto se incluye la construcción de esta infraestructura, WWF ha vuelto a poner de manifiesto su "inviabilidad".

Según ha indicado Fuentelsaz, en la DIA de 2001 se recogía la necesidad de mejorar la calidad de las aguas del río Odiel (Huelva) a través de acciones en las zonas de las antiguas minas, un apartado en el que "queda mucho por hacer".

En este sentido, ha apuntado que el estado de las aguas de este río, en la zona donde está prevista la construcción de la presa de Alcolea, de la que se surtirán de agua los agricultores de buena parte de la zona del Condado onubense, próxima al Espacio Natural de Doñana, "no ha mejorado".

Hay estudios de la Universidad de Huelva, ha señalado, que indican que se registra un pH muy bajo, con una acidez similar a la del vinagre, además de elevadas cargas metales pesados como cadmio, zinc, cobre, cromo, mercurio, níquel y plomo, y una gran salinidad.

Esta realidad, que podría corregirse mediante depuradoras, traería, según WWF, un perjuicio para los agricultores, el incremento del precio de aguas hasta cantidades que "no estarían dispuestos a pagar".

El proyecto de la presa de Alcolea, que fue presentado en marzo por la ministra Rosa Aguilar, recoge una inversión de 73,6 millones de euros y permitirá a Huelva aumentar un 25 por ciento su capacidad de almacenamiento de agua, hasta los 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos. EFE

----------

